
Volkswagen – detects when your tests are being run in CI, and makes them pass - auchenberg
https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen
======
mikeryan
The joke was done a few days ago (I have no idea if this was the first either
but its the first I saw)

[https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw](https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw)

(To those that don't get the joke, Volkswagon just got popped for cheating
their emissions tests by detecting when they were in a test vs real world
environment)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
The Node.js addon linked in this story ("volkswagen") credits the PHP addon
which you link to ("phpunit-vw") as their inspiration.

It seems somehow very appropriate that the Node.js version is the one that
gets to the frontpage of HN even though the original idea was a PHP thing.
Edit: and the PHP one was posted to HN yesterday, getting much less attention.

~~~
scott_karana
Yes, it's appropriate because the title of one submission sucked, and caused
it to not succeed. ;)

> PHPUnit VW extension

> Volkswagen – detects when your tests are being run in CI, and makes them
> pass

Tellingly, "Node" and "NPM" aren't in the title or URL. So much for bias.

------
vvanders
Earlier thread for phpunit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10341405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10341405)

------
Luc
I suppose this would be fair use of the Volkswagen trademark for parody, were
it not for the fact that the VW brand is so well known that that would
outweigh the parody exemption?

(I'm not a lawyer, but I need to protect some IP rights regularly, so
trademark law interest me.)

~~~
watson
Hi, I'm the dev. I've been thinking about it. I would consider it a success if
we got a call from Volkswagen, so I'm willing to take that risk. That being
said, I think they are way to busy at the moment ;)

------
philip1209
For those that don't get the joke:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34324772](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34324772)

------
rpedela
When would this be useful? Isn't the point of CI to ensure bugs don't make it
to production?

EDIT: I get the joke now. Thanks to everyone who replied.

~~~
Roodgorf
I'm pretty sure this is just a joke in response to this:
[http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/21/investing/vw-emissions-
cheat...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/21/investing/vw-emissions-cheating-
shares/index.html)

------
traeblain
Works on Codeship as well. The process.env.CI is set to true there as well.

------
0x420
this would be useful....if i wrote tests, that is.

~~~
watson
I got you covered. We've made a badge you can add to your README.md that will
always show your tests as passing even if you don't have any :)

[https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen#why](https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen#why)

------
bradoyler
this is the ultimate HN troll. Luv it.

